# I got a question or two.



## Gelage (Dec 13, 2010)

I am hopefully soon going to be working on a project that involves attaching wood to glass with space between the glass and the wood. 

the problem is...what would be best to attach if it were going to be hanging on a wall. and how big do you think I could go with the glass? 

just some input would be cool. thank you.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Need more of a description of project to be of any assistance


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Agreed, we need a bit more info in order to best answer your question.

That said, welcome to the forum!

Mac


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Wood to glass....or....glass to wood?BW


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Glue generally not an option, glass moves very little, wood moves a lot with different weather. Mechanical means are best.


----------



## Gelage (Dec 13, 2010)

okay. this will be for the inside of a club. not sure how big yet. there will be a series of paintings that I will be doing on the glass. I want to anchor the glass onto the wood so that it will hang from the wall. wood, because I am hoping to use blacklight responsive paint, and the wood will have the lights built in. the only thing that I am not quite sure of is how to anchor this glass in place so that it is very well hidden. I am planning on consulting with the glass man that I know, but it would be cool to have some input on how to do this before I go. I have a bit of a like...frame thing I am thinking of...but the strength is the buster here.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Gelage said:


> okay. this will be for the inside of a club. not sure how big yet. there will be a series of paintings that I will be doing on the glass. I want to anchor the glass onto the wood so that it will hang from the wall. wood, because I am hoping to use blacklight responsive paint, and the wood will have the lights built in. the only thing that I am not quite sure of is how to anchor this glass in place so that it is very well hidden. I am planning on consulting with the glass man that I know, but it would be cool to have some input on how to do this before I go. I have a bit of a like...frame thing I am thinking of...but the strength is the buster here.


 
Hi OK, as has been pointed out, wood moves a lot, glass not so much, so you need a flexible bond. I think clear adhesive silicone caulk is the ticket here. Don't forget to leave 1/8" or so around the glass to allow for the difference in movement.


----------



## Gelage (Dec 13, 2010)

alright, cool. I understand that wood moves a lot. you aren't understanding that it will not be submitted to the elements. I am going to consult someone in glass work. 

thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gelage said:


> you aren't understanding that it will not be submitted to the elements.


 
Will you be installing this in a vaccum? 

The wood WILL move with seasonal changes! :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If I understand your explanation, I suggest making a frame like a shadow box maybe a couple of inches deep, with a back that can be screwed to the wall.

Then make a frame for the front, like a picture frame with a rabbeted back edge to set in the glass. The glass would be held by retainers. Then that frame is hinged to the shadow box, and your light fixtures can be mounted inside.












 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Cabinetman beat me to the punch shadow boxes Are a great way to show off your work and create the look your going for with lights. Sorry if you were offended by other responses the door or frame which will house the glass and painting will move and the glass man will advise you to give him the dimensions of the opening and he will deduct accordingly. You may also want to ask him about the glass and see if he offers special glass to help block UV light and protect your painting's. As far as hanging them I would have a professional or someone from the exhibit do this so you are not liable. Good Luck on your show


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I am a glazier by trade. We do this all the time in our shop. Wood to glass is done using silicone caulking. Typically GE clear contractor grade stuff. Also, rabbet the wood. 

So your frame around your glass would have a groove, which you put caulking into, then squish the glass in.


----------

